# Rewrapping Rods



## badwick (Nov 17, 2008)

I have an old Penn rod and was wondering if it is possible to strip and rewrap it with new guides and redo grips and reel seat.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

anything is possible, just be careful not to cut into blank.


----------

